# Shenanigans I tell ya.....



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nathan aka @OneStrangeOne caught me sleeping one day in one of our great threads. All I can say is Thank you Nathan for the great smokes. I look forward to burning them all. This is short and sweet for a reason.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

The strange one strikes again... Great hit man. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Great hit Nathan! He's always got those crazy @ss sticks. No clue where he get's them.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I only recognize 1 of them but im sure the rest are as good, sweet hit


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats @csk415 ,and well done @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Great hit! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice hit. I'm super curious about that Camacho Ditka, I'm gonna have to buy me some of those. My step dad and his side of the family tried raising me as a Bear's fan growing up as his side of the family is from Chicago. I have great respect for the Chicago teams but alas I'm a Cali boy, born and raised. But Ditka loved his cigars. Is that a tribute to Ditka or did he have something to do with that stick?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Nice hit. I'm super curious about that Camacho Ditka, I'm gonna have to buy me some of those. My step dad and his side of the family tried raising me as a Bear's fan growing up as his side of the family is from Chicago. I have great respect for the Chicago teams but alas I'm a Cali boy, born and raised. But Ditka loved his cigars. Is that a tribute to Ditka or did he have something to do with that stick?


I have had one before and look forward to another one. The 89 was for his jersey being retired. Couple links for some more info.

https://www.google.com/amp/halfwheel.com/news-camacho-announces-ditka-89/41232/amp

http://ditkacigars.com/ditka-89/


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I have had one before and look forward to another one. The 89 was for his jersey being retired. Couple links for some more info.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/halfwheel.com/news-camacho-announces-ditka-89/41232/amp
> 
> Ditka Cigars » DITKA 89


Thanks! I'll take a look at this links later tonight after all my work is done.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I have had one before and look forward to another one. The 89 was for his jersey being retired. Couple links for some more info.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/halfwheel.com/news-camacho-announces-ditka-89/41232/amp
> 
> Ditka Cigars » DITKA 89


Thanks! I'll take a look at the links later tonight after all my work is done.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> Nice hit. I'm super curious about that Camacho Ditka, I'm gonna have to buy me some of those. My step dad and his side of the family tried raising me as a Bear's fan growing up as his side of the family is from Chicago. I have great respect for the Chicago teams but alas I'm a Cali boy, born and raised. But Ditka loved his cigars. Is that a tribute to Ditka or did he have something to do with that stick?


I've never had a Ditka, I just looked them up and wow... it sounds good. Nica Corojo binder and a Honduran Criollo wrapper. He probably just picked and green lighted a blend put together by a pro but that's not the point. He's a big time cigar enthusiast and that's enough to convince me!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

I've smoked a few of the Ditka signature series and thought they where a well rounded medium bodied smoke. Not sure of the one in the pic though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

